# Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against Him



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> "Nate-Gate" was reaching a head last night when Knicks coach Mike D'Antoni benched Nate Robinson for the seventh straight game, though backup guard Larry Hughes was out with a strained groin. In light of D'Antoni's latest stance the past 24 hours, Robinson's representatives, the Goodwin brothers, were poised to spring into action and have increased their dialogue with Knicks president Donnie Walsh over their concern their client is getting the shaft because of a personal vendetta.


http://www.nypost.com/p/sports/knicks/antoni_would_play_satan_but_not_o93nWjWTVPdKgMP0fjz7vM


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Seems like crap to me*

Nate got a ton of minutes early and even started games. That doesn't seem like a vendetta to me. I know that I have been sick of his boneheaded plays, lack of discipline, and lack of self control for a few years. I'm only surprised it took this long. D'Antoni shortened his rotation and wants a particular type of player in it. Nate, so far, has not been that type of player. That's not saying he can't be a juggernaut offensively, because he can be. Usually it is at the expense of others touching the ball and he usually is like a swinging gate on defense. This is just Nate's agents trying to protect their assets. Its not always personal when a player gets benched. Sometimes they are not doing what is asked of them.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Seems like crap to me*



alphaorange said:


> Nate got a ton of minutes early and even started games. That doesn't seem like a vendetta to me. I know that I have been sick of his boneheaded plays, lack of discipline, and lack of self control for a few years. I'm only surprised it took this long. D'Antoni shortened his rotation and wants a particular type of player in it. Nate, so far, has not been that type of player. That's not saying he can't be a juggernaut offensively, because he can be. Usually it is at the expense of others touching the ball and he usually is like a swinging gate on defense. This is just Nate's agents trying to protect their assets. Its not always personal when a player gets benched. Sometimes they are not doing what is asked of them.



*Now your justifying for celebrity coach Dantoni's decision making....*Nate did not start any games this season, plus the majority of Nate's playingtime has been with the new teammates on the court. 
Several times we seen Nate & Douglas on the court with Douglas running the point for Dantoni, making Nate the SG of a bunch of new teammates that only want to shoot 3's to get coach Dantoni's confidence. 

*Sorry but it looks personal....*there was no reason to DNP Hughes, Darko, Hill, Curry, and Nate this season with a 1-9 (start) record....a wise NBA coach would get the whole team involved and happy to change the 1-9 to a 9-1 record. 

I actually believe Nate has more controll over his teammates than Dantoni...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against*

How the hell does Nate Robinson change a 1-9 record to a 9-1 record? If you please you can elucidate us on that subject. Nate Robinson is a scrub. He sat around the entire offseason waiting for anyone to offer him an NBA contract. As best I recall the man used to play and the team was not 9-1. Exactly what is the Knicks record since he started collected DNP-CD's compared to what it was when he was playing?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against*

Good, so the Knicks won't feel any kind of way when they let him walk to save space for whoever they sign.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Kman...*

Actually, he did start a couple of games in the preseason and got big minutes. He also got several games off the bench of more than 30 minutes, and in fact got more time than any guard in some games. This is a fact: In games where Nate played 20 minutes OR LESS (including not playing at all), the Knicks are 9-4. That tells the whole story. They are simply better without him. Go make up some other stuff.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against*

He's on my fantasy team, TRADE HIM OR PLAY HIM!


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

*Re: Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against*



Dre™ said:


> Good, so the Knicks won't feel any kind of way when they let him walk to save space for whoever they sign.


It won't matter to you and me. We're not going to be able to pronounce the name of the next team Robinson plays for.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against*



HB said:


> He's on my fantasy team, TRADE HIM OR PLAY HIM!


:laugh:


I mean we have been playing fairly well ever since Robinson has been sitting and he really is not that important to the future of our franchise. I actually enjoyed watching him play, but I think this is best for both parties to split.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Nate Robinson's Representatives Concern D'Antoni Has A Personal Vendetta Against*



Diable said:


> How the hell does Nate Robinson change a 1-9 record to a 9-1 record? If you please you can elucidate us on that subject. Nate Robinson is a scrub. He sat around the entire offseason waiting for anyone to offer him an NBA contract. As best I recall the man used to play and the team was not 9-1. Exactly what is the Knicks record since he started collected DNP-CD's compared to what it was when he was playing?


Dont u know how to read english.....

there was no reason to DNP Hughes, Darko, Hill, Curry, and Nate this season with a 1-9 (start) record....*a wise NBA coach would get the whole team involved and happy to change the 1-9 to a 9-1 record.* 

Your slowness in comprehending the NBA language give me a reason to not answer any of your "slow" questions.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Kman...*



alphaorange said:


> Actually, he did start a couple of games in the preseason and got big minutes. He also got several games off the bench of more than 30 minutes, and in fact got more time than any guard in some games. This is a fact: In games where Nate played 20 minutes OR LESS (including not playing at all), the Knicks are 9-4. That tells the whole story. They are simply better without him. Go make up some other stuff.



Nate only played 12 games out of 26 games, averaging 21 minutes, 10 pts on 44% fgs, 3 ast, 1 rbd, and 1 turnover, per game.
Plus all of Nate's playingtime was with a line-up of bench players. 

Remember early in the season Nate got a sprained injury which "free' Larry Hughes from DNP. 
Larry Hughes get a groin injury and Nate stays DNP. 
*Dantoni made it "PERSONAL"... *


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Alpha*

Nate Robinson initiated this on himself at the end of last season. 
Nate took Dantoni's "Tanking" when the team was in the playoff race "very-personal" last season. 
Nate started yelling at Dantoni everytime he came down the court with the ball in the 4th quarter. 
*Recall:*
The Knicks just got finish beating Toronto and the Spurs and was 1 game behind the Bulls in the playoff race. Larry Hughes was not on the Knicks for 7 days yet, and Dantoni had him playing 8 minutes in the 4th quarter of each game untill we were 6 games behind the Bulls. 
Nate Robinson was mad as hell and went crazy watching Larry Hughes perform like Q.Brickardson in every 4th quarter. 

If Dantoni was still holding deep personal "payback" feelings for Marbury since the 2003 season, Nate actions 7th months ago was certain to be a Dantoni pay-back...


----------

